# New: 1060 - Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising (U)



## T-hug (Jun 13, 2003)

* 1060 - Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising USA 64Mbits (Mode7)*







Save Type : Flash Save[/p]


----------



## Smef (Jun 13, 2003)

Woooooooot


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 13, 2003)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOW!!!
ITS FINALLY HERE!


----------



## Disturbed1 (Jun 13, 2003)

OMG! Sooooo early. YAY.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 13, 2003)

This has to be the most early GBA dump yet. Thanks to all those who helped get this game out!


----------



## x-power (Jun 13, 2003)

about time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gogetenks612 (Jun 13, 2003)

...W00T!  When I noticed it was out, I stared and my left eye started twitching with joy.  SWEET!  Now to find a place to download it...


----------



## Cool_blue (Jun 13, 2003)

MODE 7 you're the best ever thanx you so much!!!!
well with a couple of friends ( 12 exactly ) we are going to do a translation group named " eien no bara"
we specialize in jap to english only and we are gonna rock!!!!
so i would like you to choose our first project.....


----------



## Zyx (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> * 1060 - Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising USA 64Mbits (Mode7)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!!!


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Jun 13, 2003)

YAY THAT WAS FAST!!!
A lot of the roms are coming out early first Dbz legacy of goku 2 and now this!


----------



## Vanion (Jun 13, 2003)

YES it's finally out!!!!!

The earilest prerelease was Metriod Fusion it was out over a month be for it hit the shelves.


----------



## relax (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Cool_blue @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> MODE 7 you're the best ever thanx you so much!!!!
> well with a couple of friends ( 12 exactly ) we are going to do a translation group named " eien no bara"
> we specialize in jap to english only and we are gonna rock!!!!
> so i would like you to choose our first project.....


Why don't you set up a poll?


----------



## ultim (Jun 13, 2003)

nice lads!
grabbing it as i type


----------



## Ghost_Shooter (Jun 13, 2003)

does someone know were to download             Advance Wars 2??? plz someone tell me i need to play it. plz someone answer me.


----------



## MadBob (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey thug, you really broke your foot


----------



## SimoxTa (Jun 13, 2003)

IMHO is a remake of the first.... there are some new items, like the neotank and the missile silo, but all the other things are the same of the first chapter...


----------



## neocat (Jun 13, 2003)

w00t?
OMG this is so 1337


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Ghost_Shooter @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> does someone know were to downloadÂ Â Â Â Â    Advance Wars 2??? plz someone tell me i need to play it. plz someone answer me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no rom requests....Read the rulez before yu ask something



AND YEAH ADVANCE WaRS 2


----------



## Cool_blue (Jun 13, 2003)

maybe i said something??? well i asked Mode 7 to choose don't need a poll, i think?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> Hey thug, you really broke your foot


yeah lol, playin football with the dog this morning.


----------



## RaPtOrSIII (Jun 13, 2003)

yeah i finger is broken and i dont know how


----------



## th3sandm4n (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes! dling right now


----------



## Badzou (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Cool_blue @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> MODE 7 you're the best ever thanx you so much!!!!
> well with a couple of friends ( 12 exactly ) we are going to do a translation group named " eien no bara"
> we specialize in jap to english only and we are gonna rock!!!!
> so i would like you to choose our first project.....


Cool! What about the followings:
Tales of the world (2 games)
Zoid Sagas (2 games)
Magical Vacation
All of these rpgs are likely to never be released outside of Japan.

Good luck


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

How do you remove this stupid intro? My intro remover claims that there is no intro.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

OMFG I screamed when I saw this on the front page.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/me is haaaaaaaaaappy!


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Jun 13, 2003)

OMG OMG I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

This is ridiculous. There is no need to embed the intro in the rom. There is no way I'm going to flash this piece of crap. The intro needs to be removed.


----------



## redundancykit (Jun 13, 2003)

I can put up with the intro for the ultra ultra fine goodness of AW2 (beeeatch!)

Gettin right now...best front page ever for gbatemp


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

If you hex edit it, at the end all the text from the game is just sitting there, waiting to be edited (or translated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm surprised by that!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Screw that. I won't play the thing until its removed.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

Why not? You can just press start to skip it!
You're willing to not play a possibly amazing game just because there's an unremovable intro?!
Quit moaning and start playing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This better not turn into another discussion about intros for roms and whether they should be there or not. Can we keep that to the Legacy of Goku 2 topic?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

We shouldn't need to. Besides that music is really getting on my nerves already. I'm afraid I'd throw one of my Gameboys through the window.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

Speaking of music, I'm very impressed so far by the quality of the tunes.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 13, 2003)

Yay!! It's finally out!


----------



## LNany (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll try it, because I loved the original AW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want Space Channel Ulala's Cosmic Attack NOW!!!!!! I need it!!! (the official US release date is next Tuesday...) Sorry, I had to say that...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> MODE 7 you're the best ever thanx you so much!!!!
> well with a couple of friends ( 12 exactly ) we are going to do a translation group named " eien no bara"
> we specialize in jap to english only and we are gonna rock!!!!
> so i would like you to choose our first project.....


My vote is for Magical Vacation!!


----------



## CRoN (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(MadBob @ Jun 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thug, you really broke your foot
> ...


you shouldn't have kicked him that hard thug


----------



## Zerogtz (Jun 13, 2003)

Ijgubbajajakaykomeeelafreeeegbeha!
Thats all i got to say time to dl ohmygod


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

The hell with it. I'll either wait for an unbotched version or find a way to get my hands on a copy to dump my own. This intro crap is annoying. It almost makes you actually want to go back to buying the games.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(CRoN @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MadBob @ Jun 13 2003 said:
> ...














 LOL!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with the intro on this rom? You can skip it almost instantly anyway! Can't you guys give the sceners any credit? Yeeesh!


----------



## thebluesnote (Jun 13, 2003)

KotaInka, quit whining and play some instead. This intro is pretty cool, not to mention the game itself.


----------



## taubstumm (Jun 13, 2003)

hey i like it to read the intro text... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i hate unskipable intros.....
and it looks like a neat game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOOORAY!


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(taubstumm @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> hey i like it to read the intro text...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. The intro text goes away too fast so I can't read it all.
Here it is anyway:

Police at UC davis suspect
that a monkey missing from
a campus research center
probably got trapped in 
the centre's drainage
system and died.

Oh, really?

Strange...


----------



## Revolution Die (Jun 13, 2003)

Man i am been waiting for the game for a long time.Later i am going to go play it.


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Jun 13, 2003)

YESSS!!!! FINNALY!!!!! been watin for this one forever. Cant wait to play it !!!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Uhh... NO and No. Who cares who dumped it? I sure don't. I don't care about the 'sceners'. If I had gotten it, I would have gladly dumped it intro free and without credit. It's sad that they need to boost their esteem that way. All we have now is a screwed up non-original rom with a goofy intro with annoying music. They could easily just have their name plastered everywhere as they already do, and put a file in the zip. Instead you have to see and listen to that atrocious thing each time you want to play it which carries the additional 'bonus' of having to wait longer to get to the title screen. Then again, manufacturers have been guilty of that sin more and more lately. Virtua Tennis was a joke.

Anyway, I've deleted that trash and I'll just wait for an original untarnished version. In the meantime, I'll just go back and play some other games and finish up some on the home consoles.


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2003)

ok... i know no one will read this but here is my thought 
the game itself it's advance wars... with a 2 added and some other stuff... (which itself it's not a bad thing cause advance wars was a great game!) if you liked advance wars you sure want to have this...
for the added thing now we have two type of co power (one normal and one powerfull)
a new unit the uber-powerful neo-tanks
the fact that not all the campaign mission are take the enemy base or destroy all the unity
and 7 new co...
here is a list of new co! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




black moon co

adder - stores co power quick... and with his co power he can move his unit more farther
lash - she's a terran expert so she can use defensive power of building has fire power...
flak - an evil version of max with his co power he deal tremendous damage but sometimes he dealt no damage at all
hawke - his unit are stronger than normal unit but his co power is slow... speaking of which his co power let him to damage all enemy unit and at the same time it let him recovery his unit

blue moon co

colin - nice co! his unit are weaker but cost less money... his co power is based on money... the more money he has the more powerfull his unit become when he use the power

green earth co

jess - she's a vehicle freak! all her unit have less power except the vehicle... with her co power she can supply her vehicle and have more power for vehicle unit

yellow comet co

senbei - another nice co! all his unit are weaker except for the copter and for the infantry unit which are really powerfull... with his co power all his copter became even more powerfull and on every city a infantry unit (mech unit if is super power) with 9 hp appear

some other random thing...

- eagle co power double strike is now his super power...
- sami has a super power that let her to take any building in one hit even if the unity it's not at full hp
- sonja is not unluck anymore plus she now have stronger counter attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- olaf has a super power that let him deal damage to enemy unit like the tsunami
- it's more easy achieve high ranking (in 7 mission i got 5 S 1 A 1 B )
- all the art were redrawed


----------



## Crusader (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Jun 14, 2003)

this isn't one of my favourite games, but it's a good game to play when i don't have nothing to do.
about the intro stuff... well, i don't like intros, and whenever i can i remove them, but i won't start flaming release groups, just because they put intros on roms... to all of you that complain, just think of this:
Release groups work for us, they buy games and dump them for free, it they add their intro, it isn't so bad. it's just a reminder for people to know who gave them that game.
If you are so pissed about the intro, just go buy the game. that way you don't have intros messing around.
You really cant complain with someone that is giving you free stuff.


----------



## venom (Jun 14, 2003)

YAY right in time, i leave for summer camp tomarrow! I was hoping it would come out b4 i left! YAY


----------



## Maccas (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> Instead you have to see and listen to that atrocious thing each time you want to play it which carries the additional 'bonus' of having to wait longer to get to the title screen.


Or you could just press start, now stop complaining, most of us are just interested if it lives up to the first.


----------



## Saria (Jun 14, 2003)

So Is this how its gonna be each time a game gets released - I hate this intro blabla ectect - crap?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want a intro free game go to a shop and buy it - be grateful - Ack!

Anyways AW2 is great .....


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hiya, Saria, long time no see ; )


----------



## pokemona (Jun 14, 2003)

were can u get the rom i don't have mirc


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(pokemona @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> were can u get the rom i don't have mirc


Get mIRC, then ready this http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/


Thx.


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(MaD_mAnIaC @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> Release groups work for us, they buy games and dump them for free,


I hardly think that the release groups buy all the games. Why would they shell out all that money just to make us happy? Also, how could they buy games sometimes a month before the release? No, the release groups has connections to get leaked games early, or maybe some games they dump are stolen from stores too. But I don't think all are bought legitimatly...


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 14, 2003)

The "sceners" dont deserve any credit that has to appear every time I want to play the game for all eternity. Sure put it in an NFO or something but don't interfere with the game. Mode 7 didn't make the game so they shouldn't change the game. End of story.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Jun 14, 2003)

FINALLYYY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













NOT THINKING TWO TIMES DOWNLOADING IT


----------



## Unknown man (Jun 14, 2003)

Finally it come out! Yahoo!!


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hardly think that the release groups buy all the games. Why would they shell out all that money just to make us happy? Also, how could they buy games sometimes a month before the release? No, the release groups has connections to get leaked games early, or maybe some games they dump are stolen from stores too. But I don't think all are bought legitimatly...
> Yeah, but even if they just buy 2 or 3 games legitimatly, they are giving their money away. and they don't ask for nothing in return.
> 
> QUOTEThe "sceners" dont deserve any credit that has to appear every time I want to play the game for all eternity. Sure put it in an NFO or something but don't interfere with the game. Mode 7 didn't make the game so they shouldn't change the game. End of story.



THEN GO BUY THE GAME AND DUMP IT YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they dump it, they do what they want with it. if you're not happy buy it!!!!


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2003)

getting it now. I'll be buying this as soon as it comes out but for now the rom will have to do. Been waiting for this one forever


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Jun 14, 2003)

It says that it is a "Flash save" Does that need to be patched? Or will it work on a 256 Mb Flash Card


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2003)

Flash save will work on F2A carts i know that much.


----------



## venom (Jun 14, 2003)

I do agree that by them doing all this stuff they have the right to add that intro, but com on... they could have chosen better music


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2003)

I've been playing it a bit and i like it. No more coins instead you buy things with the points you get from each mission. One thing i fear is not in the game is ranks, are they back in it?? I haven't been able to see my rank or raise it.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 14, 2003)

Holy crap, how could I miss this? w00t WooT sweet ah forget it ill just go get it.


----------



## gba2002 (Jun 14, 2003)

yes the game is finally here. SWEET


----------



## RPGHERO (Jun 14, 2003)

..................................*speechless*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*head explodes of hapiness*


----------



## neocat (Jun 14, 2003)

... another crap "intro flaming" war?
well i can't be bothered to read this i'll just go play


----------



## gdeliana (Jun 14, 2003)

First Legacy of Goku 2 then Advance Wars 2 and now to complete the list the upcoming rom of Megaman Battle Network 3 in english.


----------



## MadBob (Jun 14, 2003)

you notice there's nowhere to enter your name in this version?


----------



## neocat (Jun 14, 2003)

maybe you aren't supposed to enter your name


----------



## Alexander (Jun 14, 2003)

how can you be so lame?
dumpers are spending lot of time for "us" i think many of you don't understand how hard is to be a regular dumper scene.. so have RESPECT for people who's working for you for FREE..

do you wanna change the scene? CREATE your own crew and dump games and don't bother..

P.S. mode 7 intros are fantatic.. this one too.. (amiga workbench *whisper*) even  if my favourite is the monkey one


----------



## Smith (Jun 14, 2003)

This is concievably the worst subtitle I've ever heard for a game.


----------



## TyREaL (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> Screw that. I won't play the thing until its removed.


stupid amercan redneck *sigh*


----------



## KiVan (Jun 14, 2003)

can we talk about the game and not about other useless stuff?
in over 75 posts the only one concerning the game was one!!

my thoughts about AW2.

Disappointing...
I am an huge AW fan.. i've played it through all the campaigns , advance campaigns too and hours of multiplayer matches.. i was waiting for SOMETHING new in AW2... 
but the game doesn't offer anything new!

you get some new co and ONE (1) new unit! holy cow... how can you call this  "Advance Wars 2"? it seems Advance Wars 1.2 to me! :/

I will play it.... but i am not going to fell in love with it... Intelligence System or whatever they are called didn't spend much time on this game... to make easy money...

too bad.. let's wait for AW3..


----------



## TyREaL (Jun 14, 2003)

i agre.. they've just chaged the interfasce and added some tiny stuff.. the neo.tanks aren even THAT UNIT.. just one more unit god..


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 14, 2003)

great game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  great intro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



keep on the good work mode7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whe love you


----------



## TyREaL (Jun 14, 2003)

yhea, mode7's and EuroAsia's intros rule! still, i prefer the monkey one


----------



## alfre (Jun 14, 2003)

I thought already that is wasn't going to be different but only more


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2003)

It's funny how theres hardly anything new in the game, yet it's twice the size of the first one...


----------



## SimoxTa (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Badzou @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Cool_blue @ Jun 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > MODE 7 you're the best ever thanx you so much!!!!
> ...


i think also The two onepiece games


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2003)

well kivan if you followed all the "wars" saga
(for people that don't know... advance wars isn't the first title... first than advance wars there were 3 gameboy wars and even a super famicom (snes... but the game camed only in japan!) wars)
you will noticed that all the game aren't much different from each other...
oh and maybe it's only a mine thought but the computer became much more smarter...


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> It's funny how theres hardly anything new in the game, yet it's twice the size of the first one...


nope, you're wrong.  advance wars 1 was 64Mbit too. check nintendo's site and you'll see.


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAfreak @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 14 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how theres hardly anything new in the game, yet it's twice the size of the first one...
> ...


thats the eu version 
u version is 32m


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

? I don't get it. how can eu version be bigger then the us one? or is it like the first pokemon rom that was 128Mbit? cause the site of nintendo of belgium say that aw1 is 64Mbit.

I'm very confused right now :s


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAfreak @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> ? I don't get it. how can eu version be bigger then the us one? or is it like the first pokemon rom that was 128Mbit? cause the site of nintendo of belgium say that aw1 is 64Mbit.
> 
> I'm very confused right now :s


eu has multyple langueage's
german
english
french
spain
ect


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2003)

more language (the eu version is english,french,deuchts the us version only english) means more data
more data means more big


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAfreak @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 14 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how theres hardly anything new in the game, yet it's twice the size of the first one...
> ...


*Wistles*


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

those stupid languages don't take even a little space in that cartridge. remember rayman 3? us version was a few languages, and it was 64Mbit. now the eu version had more than 10 languages, and it's also 64Mbit!

so, if I'm not wrong, the eu aw2 will be 128Mbit? impossible!


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 14, 2003)

that depends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont realy care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 us versions allway's rock except for 1 game cant remember which one.


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2003)

well... means that advance wars didn't reach 64 mbit for little... and the little extra space that were taken by extra language made advance wars reach 64 mbit


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

anyway, you guys in the us are really lucky! we in Europe get it in october 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a flasher(and never will have) and don't play roms(I only test them). so I have to wait for this long! So my summer vacantion will not be as fun as yours. there will be no games to play for me then! golden sun 2 comes out in september, kirby too, and pokemon 25th july. hte only thing I can do now is buy some old games and replay some of the 23 games I have by now


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Magus @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> well... means that advance wars didn't reach 64 mbit for little... and the little extra space that were taken by extra language made advance wars reach 64 mbit


so that's why we have to pay 50euro(=50 dollars) for our gba games...


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2003)

I agree with KiVan on this, while it is a good game it's nothing different to Advance Wars 1. AW1 had more cool features in my opinion. You could have a rank and it had 115 new maps, this one has 20 something new maps. only one new unit. some new terrain but that's about it. Nintendo is becoming INCREDIBLY slack!! I don't understand their tactics. They add hardly a thing and slap on 2 to the name. good game but so was AW1, this game doesn't really surpass AW1, in AW1 things were actually new.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 14, 2003)

I totally agree. Hopefully, the campaign will last longer, and hopefully it will be more diffcult. So far I've got S Rank on all the 4 missions I've played.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> I agree with KiVan on this, while it is a good game it's nothing different to Advance Wars 1. AW1 had more cool features in my opinion. You could have a rank and it had 115 new maps, this one has 20 something new maps. only one new unit. some new terrain but that's about it. Nintendo is becoming INCREDIBLY slack!! I don't understand their tactics. They add hardly a thing and slap on 2 to the name. good game but so was AW1, this game doesn't really surpass AW1, in AW1 things were actually new.


Atually, ig you have ever played the origional Gameboy Wars, you will find it is incredibly a like to Advance Wars!, biggest changes are the graphics and campain modes but thats really it!

The new campain in AW2 is pretty damn good though.


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm actually starting to hate nintendo! their latest games are bad!!!  aw2 is nothing new, sma4 a port again, and the new stuff they add will be terrible! metroid: zero mission will be a remake of metroid1, pokemon pinball looks the same as pokemon pinball for gbc, and I don't think mario golf and tennis will offer something new. even mario and luigi looks awfull to me!

nintendo isn't that original anymore, myiamoto is just getting to old I think.


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> I totally agree. Hopefully, the campaign will last longer, and hopefully it will be more diffcult. So far I've got S Rank on all the 4 missions I've played.Â


shadowxp - the time you reach the blue moon zone...
opium - same thing i sayed to kivan (read the reply a little up i'm to lazy to rewrite it! =P)
gbafreak - japan are even more lucky... and for the european... well you could be italian... it would be worse!
(the majority of game don't have italian has selectable language oh and in britany they are testing
the network adapter for ps2... but only in britany!


----------



## Smef (Jun 14, 2003)

I hope they get harder too... Ive gotten an S on the 1st 9 missions so far (1st try on each and a perfect score on 6 of them)

the reason the EU version might be 64 instead of 32 and it didn't change the size for rayman could be that the added languages just bumped the rom over the 32 marker, and they had to make it 64.  With rayma, the rom might have actually been 50megs and the added languadges made it 55 or 60, so it would still be a 64 meg game.


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Magus @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> gbafreak - japan are even more lucky... and for the european... well you could be italian... it would be worse!
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â    (the majority of game don't have italian has selectable language oh and in britany they are testing
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â the network adapter for ps2... but only in britany!Â


----------



## GBAfreak (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Smef @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> the reason the EU version might be 64 instead of 32 and it didn't change the size for rayman could be that the added languages just bumped the rom over the 32 marker, and they had to make it 64.Â With rayma, the rom might have actually been 50megs and the added languadges made it 55 or 60, so it would still be a 64 meg game.


isn't that stupid of nintendo??? they could have put much more in Advance wars so it could be just 64Mbit, in Europe AND in the US.


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 14 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with KiVan on this, while it is a good game it's nothing different to Advance Wars 1. AW1 had more cool features in my opinion. You could have a rank and it had 115 new maps, this one has 20 something new maps. only one new unit. some new terrain but that's about it. Nintendo is becoming INCREDIBLY slack!! I don't understand their tactics. They add hardly a thing and slap on 2 to the name. good game but so was AW1, this game doesn't really surpass AW1, in AW1 things were actually new.
> ...


I know of the old GameBoy wars, i've even played one of them but i still wanted something new from this game. A new campaign is expected they aren't going to release it with the same campagin. While the gameplay should stay the same they should add things to it to make it better, AW2 is good but it's just a recycled AW1 with a few little scraps of extra stuff. Least they oculd have done was make more maps and increase the custom map saving from 3 to like 10 or even 50 maps. This could have made the game so much better.
I'm sounding to negative, it is a good game and i'll be buying it when it's out but it's just the same as AW1, whether that's a good thing or a bad thing is up to you.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 14, 2003)

in my case its good, I've never owned Advance Wars 1 =P


----------



## Badzou (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAfreak @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> Japan is not lucky! there are a lot of games that aren't released in Japan. I don't see a lot of 3rd party games there released in the us and eu. you won't find duke nukem, doom2, and more in japan. so ok, there are a lot of RPG's released in Japan only, but I hate every RPG except pokemon, zelda en golden sun.


What a moron !


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jun 14, 2003)

i like the new AW2 with features like a turain editor, and unlockable extras it looks grate, not to mention 2 modes of game play. the orignal only had a tuturial and some other random battles. i love this alot more. yay


----------



## blue99 (Jun 14, 2003)

I like this game, does anyone have VBA codes or Codebreaker?


----------



## square (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm so happy, xcept the timed missions are a change from the ez ride


----------



## Koekie (Jun 14, 2003)

yes! it's out!
I think I'm gonna finish this one!


----------



## Deanwick (Jun 14, 2003)

I never was much into AW1, but this second game somehow just blew my mind. I`ve seriously played this 5 hours in a row which is much more what I usually play in a day(0-3 hours) and I`m not even thinking of stopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, after I took a little pause in the game, I played AW1 a bit and found it more tedious and difficult. AW2 still is an upgraded version of the first one, but in my case the upgrades are just the ones to get me playin`. Awesome game!


----------



## Revolution Die (Jun 14, 2003)

Yea i was playing aw2 and it was the same as the first.But that didnt keep me from playing it.


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> I like this game, does anyone have VBA codes or Codebreaker?


you like the game? and want to cheat. OMG how lame


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jun 14, 2003)

damm this game is not all that. it all right it the same thing as the frist one. i got bord 5 mins playing this game, no way in hell i am going to buy this shit.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(FlashAdv @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> that depends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metroid Fusion? lol JAP version was MUCH better...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway... this is game Ok.... nothing much lol


----------



## face_kicker (Jun 15, 2003)

Not this argument again....argh....this is getting dull ALREADY!! Everytime A premier game gets release it's the same thing! Why can't some people just enjoy the free game?


----------



## Smef (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, i think this game is a lot easier than the last one.


----------



## mrSmiles (Jun 15, 2003)

ive been waiting for this game so long and its finally out i just downloaded it yesterday and i think its awsome as soon as i sa it here i went to download it great game so is the first one


----------



## leifbj (Jun 15, 2003)

Aw2 is actually 48.1 mbits, removing the non required stuff.


----------



## Light (Jun 15, 2003)

game is dissappointing...1st one was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY longer


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 15, 2003)

if (and i repeat: *if*) there are updates about the into removing of this game (of course only for the interested users), for example with a patch or a redump, we will put the news on our site.


----------



## River (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank God for Mode 7. Now to find a link...


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2003)

You can use Mirc. Use this link if you need help. You can also check somewhere else (hint)my sig(hint) look carefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/


----------



## icegirl (Jun 15, 2003)

can someone give me alink to advance wars 
2


----------



## icegirl (Jun 15, 2003)

can someone give me the link to advance wars 2


----------



## compacho (Jun 15, 2003)

Does Anyone know how to get rid of that mode7 intro from the rom. Usually VBA can get rid of intros but not this one. Sumone link me to a utility that does this.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 15, 2003)

QUOTE(icegirl @ Jun 15 2003 said:


> can someone give me the link to advance wars 2
> No ROM requests.
> Read the rules here.
> 
> ...


Also, just to let you know, you double posted the same message twice.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 15, 2003)

Compacho, you might want to look back through this topic as the lameness of Mode 7 and other intro-embedding groups has already been discussed. The answer to your query lies within.


----------



## dumbo63 (Jun 15, 2003)

Anyone know where u can get avatars for this game?


----------



## Smef (Jun 15, 2003)

I made an AW avatar. It's small, but check here for it

it's the little animateed picture of andy doing his peace-cheer thing


----------



## geezer101 (Jun 16, 2003)

Get in quality


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Jun 18, 2003)

I've finished the first So I'll think I have to finish this one too..


----------



## klobucar4 (Jun 19, 2003)

This is a great game except there are not many more units. If they are going to make a AW3 they need more units like large tanks. It doesnt make any sense that the largest tank you get is a middle tank.
By the way, does this game save properly on an flash advance extreme 256?


----------



## alexxx (Jun 19, 2003)

where do i downloaded this games?


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 19, 2003)

you can't ask rom links...


----------



## KiVan (Jun 19, 2003)

QUOTE(klobucar4 @ Jun 19 2003 said:


> This is a great game except there are not many more units. If they are going to make a AW3 they need more units like large tanks. It doesnt make any sense that the largest tank you get is a middle tank.
> By the way, does this game save properly on an flash advance extreme 256?


there is a new unit called "Neo Tank" and it's the most powerful tank in the game at a cost of 22000



@alexxx: as xuom2 said .. roms requests are not allowed here


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 21, 2003)

intro removed. check http://gbadat.risorse.com


----------



## MrJizzle (Jul 1, 2003)

any one kno wat 2 do with the saves
i need the rom


----------



## MrJizzle (Jul 1, 2003)

does any 1 kno wat 2 do saves


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 1, 2003)

MrJizzle: First off, don't double post, just use the edit button. Second, you have to speak more clearly if you want people to understand you. Third, for roms, check the Scene Links.


----------



## skubbe (Jul 8, 2003)

Redump (ips patch) availible at ADVANsCEne

"In the dat zip"


----------



## Callahah (Jul 8, 2003)

Hahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Oh,my...how many people were saying "this game is like AW 1" or "There's nothing new in this one" stuff like this,when the game came out.First of all,the game is pretty easy,kinda like Kiddie's play ONLY UNTIL the Blue Moon zone.From this point on,you can feel the pain in missions that require concentration and patience to get along with."No new scenarios":alright,there's the scenarios,where you face the giant Black Cannon,there's also the minicannons stage and the big armored fortress,both in Yellow Comet zone,the factory and pipes zone,the mini laser cannons etc. I can't remember seeing anything like that in the 1st game.In fact,i had problems with the fortress mission,i spent long 26 days only to put the fortress cannons down to floor,i still got a S,though.All these things alone and together are much enough to turn the game much more harder and tougher than the last one(try get a S with Colin in his Two Weeks Test mission!).
"Just like AW1...".Well,instead of choose your name and play a tutorial mode before the real campaign,now you start right in the Campaign mode,and you can play with each Country Cos! Each Co has a new command called Super,which is an improved version of the old CO power,but you need more time to load it.Only those details alone adds a lot to the gameplay,whether a succesfull CO Power or Super command can really turns the tide in a battle,whether you're able to use each COs special skills to exploit the maps.There are new COs too,one in each country(except Orange Star?),only Black Hole has four new COs,some of them with unique and new skills to the Advanced Wars world(Lash uses terrain effects to increase firepower,her CO super is even more terrible!).Now there are many nasty missions with time limit,specially the lab ones and Colin's Test,there weren't too many in the 1st one.And you have to do certein things in another time limited missions to unlock the lab missions,in which ones you can get the plans for a new unit: the Neotank!
"ONLY ONE UNIT?! Might be the most  complained detail of the whole game.Yes,there's a new unit: Neotank.They are high developed tanks with unbeatable firepower and defense stats,which can handle even the Md Tanks.They are the most powerful and expensive ground unit in the whole game,direct combat unit though.OK,people,there could be more unit types,maybe like a supply plane,to resupply fighters and bombers,a carrier to fire at air and ship units and to carry more than 2 copters,planes,there's no unit to transport planes in the game,or there could be a indirect combat infantry unit,which would be like an artillery,but with the troops firing obuses instead.But people,don't you all think actual units are pretty good already? Why not get along with them at least for a while? Units aren't all in a war,strategic game,but the way you use them is.
In this new game,you can edit the colors of the COs,which increases a lot the fun in the game( Try the "Santa Claus" Olaf color and you'll see!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). You can edit the maps too,at you free choice,and play the War Room mode without needing to play a training mode to unlock them,what is really nice and spares time doing uselees things before the main events.
There's no point in saying this game has not anything new,or is just like Advance Wars 1. It doesn't require too much effort to anyone notice many new things and the differences between the two games,much more than many people think.AW2 is a lot better than the 1st one and a great improvement in the series fun factor(specially the color edit!),although there could be even more improvements,but it's OK.The game is pretty good to play,there's not too many players with good will or patience to stand it though.Maybe because the game was new and people only played the 1st stages,which are pretty silly easy,i should tell,and they've lost all the good will that initially had with the game.Play a little more,guys,after all,this is a strategy game,a pretty good one indeed,it requires some patience to get along,right?    B) 
Advanced Wars all the way!!!!


----------

